# Aristo TE



## tomdunst (Aug 25, 2008)

I do not like working on engines. My indoor stuff is MTH with DCS, which comes RTR which I love, but now I want to go to battery power for outdoors.

I have an Aristo E-8. It is my understading that with the new TE 2.4 mhz, I will be able to just plug in a receiver and plug in a sound card (P5?), and that is all there is to it. I all ready have a battery car I made.
There is no wiring involved in the engine, correct>

Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There is one socket. 

The TE will plug into the socket. 

The sound is separate, and the TE must be wired to the sound card manually. 

The only complete sound and motor plug and play solution is the QSI. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Tom, 
From what ive read, i beleive the receiver just plugs in on aristo locos but i think you will still have to wire the sound unit in but this is very simple.based on eveything ive read this new aristo system is great for battery guys and very simple to implament as well, go for it!!!!should be fun and please report on how well you like this GREAT new ARISTOCRAFT battery system.. $ FOR $ looks like it will be one of the best systems out there, once its deployed...








Nick


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OOOOPS Greg beat me to the answer HE HE HE
Nick...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just call me quick draw! 

The connections between the TE and the Sound board is for triggers, but you will also need to connect the sound board to the motor leads too, to get power to the sound board. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Quix Draw McGreg - El Cabong."


----------



## tomdunst (Aug 25, 2008)

Sure wish G was RTR like O is. 
Thanks, Tom


----------

